# My band!



## LeeR (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm pretty new / a long time ready and barely post!

But i've seen some people like metal/hardcore in here so I thought i'd chuck up my band for the sake of it!

www.facebook.com/fortunesuk for better quality!

or http://www.youtube.com/user/FortunesBandUK for lesser quality!

Cheers!


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

sounds good lee


----------

